# Eigenes ebuild: Probleme mit econf

## dsiggi

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche gerade ein eigenes ebuild für eine gepatchte Variante von Kodi für den Odroid C1 zu schreiben.

Leider habe ich Probleme mit dem econf-Befehl.

Versuche ich Kodi manuell, also ohne portage, zu kompilieren, funktioniert alles super.

Der configure-Befehl schaut dafür wie folgt aus:

```

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=armv7a-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi --host=armv7a-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-dependency-tracking --disable-silent-rules --libdir=/usr/lib --docdir=/usr/share/doc/kodi-odroidc1-9999 --disable-ccache --disable-optimizations --with-ffmpeg=shared gl_cv_func_gettimeofday_clobber=no ac_cv_lib_bluetooth_hci_devid=no --enable-alsa --disable-airplay --disable-avahi --disable-libbluray --disable-libcap --disable-libcec --enable-dvdcss --disable-dbus --disable-debug --disable-fishbmc --enable-gles --disable-goom --disable-joystick --disable-mid --disable-mysql --disable-nfs --disable-gl --disable-profiling --disable-projectm --disable-pulse --enable-rsxs --disable-rtmp --disable-samba --disable-ssh --disable-spectrum --enable-libusb --disable-gtest --disable-texturepacker --disable-upnp --disable-vaapi --disable-vdpau --enable-waveform --enable-webserver --disable-x11 --enable-codec=amcodec 

```

configure läuft hier sauber durch und ich könnte mit make anfangen.

So nun versuche ich das ganze in ein ebuild zu packen. Ich habe dazu das offiziele ebuild von kodi als Basis genommen und als econf-Flag noch --enable-codec=amcodec eingefügt.

Das ganze sieht jetzt so aus:

```

   econf \

      --docdir=/usr/share/doc/${PF} \

      --disable-ccache \

      --disable-optimizations \

      --with-ffmpeg=shared \

                $(use_enable alsa) \

      $(use_enable airplay) \

      $(use_enable avahi) \

      $(use_enable bluray libbluray) \

      $(use_enable caps libcap) \

      $(use_enable cec libcec) \

      $(use_enable css dvdcss) \

      $(use_enable dbus) \

      $(use_enable debug) \

      $(use_enable fishbmc) \

      $(use_enable gles) \

      $(use_enable goom) \

      $(use_enable joystick) \

      $(use_enable midi mid) \

      $(use_enable mysql) \

      $(use_enable nfs) \

      $(use_enable opengl gl) \

      $(use_enable profile profiling) \

      $(use_enable projectm) \

      $(use_enable pulseaudio pulse) \

      $(use_enable rsxs) \

      $(use_enable rtmp) \

      $(use_enable samba) \

      $(use_enable sftp ssh) \

      $(use_enable spectrum) \

      $(use_enable usb libusb) \

      $(use_enable test gtest) \

      $(use_enable texturepacker) \

      $(use_enable upnp) \

      $(use_enable vaapi) \

      $(use_enable vdpau) \

      $(use_enable waveform) \

      $(use_enable webserver) \

      $(use_enable X x11) \

                --enable-codec=amcodec 

```

Und hier ist jetzt das Problem. econf bricht immer mit folgender Meldung ab;

```

checking amcodec/codec_error.h usability... no

checking amcodec/codec_error.h presence... no

checking for amcodec/codec_error.h... no

configure: error: Could not find some required headers. Please see the README for your platform.

```

Die codec_error.h ist im System unter /usr/include/amcodec/ verfügbar.

Jetzt frage ich mich warum das manuelle configure durchläuft aber econf Probleme macht.

Hier mal noch das komplette ebuild (Ist noch nicht fertig).

```

# Copyright 1999-2015 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Id$

EAPI="5"

# Does not work with py3 here

# It might work with py:2.5 but I didn't test that

PYTHON_COMPAT=( python2_7 )

PYTHON_REQ_USE="sqlite"

inherit eutils linux-info python-single-r1 multiprocessing autotools toolchain-funcs

CODENAME="Isengard"

EGIT_REPO_URI="git://github.com/Owersun/xbmc.git"

inherit git-r3

S=${WORKDIR}/kodi-odroidc1-${PV}

DESCRIPTION="Kodi is a free and open source media-player and entertainment hub"

HOMEPAGE="http://kodi.tv/ http://kodi.wiki/"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

IUSE="airplay alsa avahi bluetooth bluray caps cec css dbus debug +fishbmc gles goom java joystick midi mysql nfs -opengl profile +projectm pulseaudio +rsxs rtmp +samba sftp +spectrum test +texturepacker udisks upnp upower +usb -vaapi -vdpau +waveform webserver -X"

REQUIRED_USE="

   udisks? ( dbus )

   upower? ( dbus )

"

COMMON_DEPEND="${PYTHON_DEPS}

   media-libs/aml-odroidc1

   app-arch/bzip2

   app-arch/unzip

   app-arch/zip

   app-i18n/enca

   airplay? ( app-pda/libplist )

   dev-libs/boost

   dev-libs/expat

   dev-libs/fribidi

   dev-libs/libcdio[-minimal]

   cec? ( >=dev-libs/libcec-3.0 )

   dev-libs/libpcre[cxx]

   dev-libs/libxml2

   dev-libs/libxslt

   >=dev-libs/lzo-2.04

   dev-libs/tinyxml[stl]

   dev-libs/yajl

   dev-python/simplejson[${PYTHON_USEDEP}]

   media-fonts/corefonts

   media-fonts/roboto

   alsa? ( media-libs/alsa-lib )

   media-libs/flac

   media-libs/fontconfig

   media-libs/freetype

   media-libs/jasper

   media-libs/jbigkit

   >=media-libs/libass-0.9.7

   bluray? ( media-libs/libbluray )

   css? ( media-libs/libdvdcss )

   media-libs/libmad

   media-libs/libmodplug

   media-libs/libmpeg2

   media-libs/libogg

   media-libs/libpng

   projectm? ( media-libs/libprojectm )

   media-libs/libsamplerate

   joystick? ( media-libs/libsdl2 )

   >=media-libs/taglib-1.8

   media-libs/libvorbis

   media-libs/tiff

   pulseaudio? ( media-sound/pulseaudio )

   media-sound/wavpack

   >=media-video/ffmpeg-2.6:=[encode]

   rtmp? ( media-video/rtmpdump )

   avahi? ( net-dns/avahi )

   nfs? ( net-fs/libnfs )

   webserver? ( net-libs/libmicrohttpd[messages] )

   sftp? ( net-libs/libssh[sftp] )

   net-misc/curl

   samba? ( >=net-fs/samba-3.4.6[smbclient(+)] )

   bluetooth? ( net-wireless/bluez )

   dbus? ( sys-apps/dbus )

   caps? ( sys-libs/libcap )

   sys-libs/zlib

   virtual/jpeg

   usb? ( virtual/libusb )

   mysql? ( virtual/mysql )

   opengl? (

      virtual/glu

      virtual/opengl

      >=media-libs/glew-1.5.6

   )

   vaapi? ( x11-libs/libva[opengl] )

   vdpau? (

      || ( x11-libs/libvdpau >=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.51 )

      media-video/ffmpeg[vdpau]

   )

   X? (

      x11-apps/xdpyinfo

      x11-apps/mesa-progs

      x11-libs/libXinerama

      x11-libs/libXrandr

      x11-libs/libXrender

   )"

RDEPEND="${COMMON_DEPEND}

   !media-tv/xbmc

   udisks? ( sys-fs/udisks:0 )

   upower? ( || ( sys-power/upower sys-power/upower-pm-utils ) )"

DEPEND="${COMMON_DEPEND}

   app-arch/xz-utils

   dev-lang/swig

   dev-util/gperf

   texturepacker? ( media-libs/giflib )

   X? ( x11-proto/xineramaproto )

   dev-util/cmake

   x86? ( dev-lang/nasm )

   virtual/jre

   test? ( dev-cpp/gtest )

   media-libs/odroidc1-mali-fb"

CONFIG_CHECK="~IP_MULTICAST"

ERROR_IP_MULTICAST="

In some cases Kodi needs to access multicast addresses.

Please consider enabling IP_MULTICAST under Networking options.

"

pkg_setup() {

   check_extra_config

   python-single-r1_pkg_setup

}

src_unpack() {

   [[ ${PV} == "9999" ]] && git-r3_src_unpack || default

}

src_prepare() {

   epatch "${FILESDIR}"/${PN}-9999-no-arm-flags.patch #400617

   epatch "${FILESDIR}"/${P}-texturepacker.patch

   epatch_user #293109

   cd ${S}

   find -type f -name *.py -exec sed 's|^#!.*python$|#!/usr/bin/python2|' -i "{}" +

   sed 's|^#!.*python$|#!/usr/bin/python2|' -i tools/depends/native/rpl-native/rpl

   sed 's/python/python2/' -i tools/Linux/kodi.sh.in

   einfo "Starte bootstrap"

   ./bootstrap || die

   

   # Disable internal func checks as our USE/DEPEND

   # stuff handles this just fine already #408395

   export ac_cv_lib_avcodec_ff_vdpau_vc1_decode_picture=yes

   # Fix the final version string showing as "exported"

   # instead of the SVN revision number.

   export HAVE_GIT=no GIT_REV=${EGIT_VERSION:-exported}

}

src_configure() {

   # Disable documentation generation

   export ac_cv_path_LATEX=no

   # Avoid help2man

   export HELP2MAN=$(type -P help2man || echo true)

   # No configure flage for this #403561

   export ac_cv_lib_bluetooth_hci_devid=$(usex bluetooth)

   

   econf \

      --docdir=/usr/share/doc/${PF} \

      --disable-ccache \

      --disable-optimizations \

      --with-ffmpeg=shared \

      --enable-codec=amcodec \

      $(use_enable alsa) \

      $(use_enable airplay) \

      $(use_enable avahi) \

      $(use_enable bluray libbluray) \

      $(use_enable caps libcap) \

      $(use_enable cec libcec) \

      $(use_enable css dvdcss) \

      $(use_enable dbus) \

      $(use_enable debug) \

      $(use_enable fishbmc) \

      $(use_enable gles) \

      $(use_enable goom) \

      $(use_enable joystick) \

      $(use_enable midi mid) \

      $(use_enable mysql) \

      $(use_enable nfs) \

      $(use_enable opengl gl) \

      $(use_enable profile profiling) \

      $(use_enable projectm) \

      $(use_enable pulseaudio pulse) \

      $(use_enable rsxs) \

      $(use_enable rtmp) \

      $(use_enable samba) \

      $(use_enable sftp ssh) \

      $(use_enable spectrum) \

      $(use_enable usb libusb) \

      $(use_enable test gtest) \

      $(use_enable texturepacker) \

      $(use_enable upnp) \

      $(use_enable vaapi) \

      $(use_enable vdpau) \

      $(use_enable waveform) \

      $(use_enable webserver) \

      $(use_enable X x11)

#   ./configure \

#      --docdir=/usr/share/doc/${PF} \

#      --disable-ccache \

#      --disable-optimizations \

#      --with-ffmpeg=shared \

#      gl_cv_func_gettimeofday_clobber=no \

#      --enable-codec=amcodec \

#      --enable-alsa \

#      --disable-airplay \

#      --disable-libcec \

#      --enable-dvdcss \

#      --enable-dbus \

#      --disable-fishbmc \

#      --enable-gles \

#      --disable-goom \

#      --disable-nfs \

#      --enable-gl \

#      --disable-profiling \

#      --disable-projectm \

#      --disable-spectrum \

#      --disable-texturepacker \

#      --disable-vaapi \

#      --disable-vdpau \

#      --enable-webserver \

#      --disable-ssh \

#      --disable-sambe \

#      --disable-x11 \

#      --disable-mysql || die

}

src_compile() {

   emake V=1

}

src_install() {

   default

   rm "${ED}"/usr/share/doc/*/{LICENSE.GPL,copying.txt}*

   # Remove optional addons (platform specific).

   local disabled_addons=(

      repository.pvr-{android,ios,osx{32,64},win32}.xbmc.org

      visualization.dxspectrum

      visualization.vortex

   )

   rm -rf "${disabled_addons[@]/#/${ED}/usr/share/kodi/addons/}"

   # Remove fonconfig settings that are used only on MacOSX.

   # Can't be patched upstream because they just find all files and install

   # them into same structure like they have in git.

   rm -rf "${ED}"/usr/share/kodi/system/players/dvdplayer/etc

   # Replace bundled fonts with system ones

   # teletext.ttf: unknown

   # bold-caps.ttf: unknown

   # roboto: roboto-bold, roboto-regular

   # arial.ttf: font mashed from droid/roboto, not removed wrt bug#460514

   rm -rf "${ED}"/usr/share/kodi/addons/skin.confluence/fonts/Roboto-*

   dosym /usr/share/fonts/roboto/Roboto-Regular.ttf \

      /usr/share/kodi/addons/skin.confluence/fonts/Roboto-Regular.ttf

   dosym /usr/share/fonts/roboto/Roboto-Bold.ttf \

      /usr/share/kodi/addons/skin.confluence/fonts/Roboto-Bold.ttf

   python_domodule tools/EventClients/lib/python/xbmcclient.py

   python_newscript "tools/EventClients/Clients/Kodi Send/kodi-send.py" kodi-send

}

```

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir hier weiter helfen.

dsiggi

----------

## Christian99

Schau mal in dein build log. da findest du auch den configure befehl, den portage aufruft und vergleich den mal mit deinem manuellen.

Und poste ihn auch mal, bitte.

----------

## dsiggi

Hi,

configure so wie es econf laut Fehlermeldung aufruft:

```

 --docdir=/usr/share/doc/kodi-odroidc1-9999' '--disable-ccache' '--disable-optimizations' '--with-ffmpeg=shared' '--enable-codec=amcodec' '--enable-alsa' '--disable-airplay' '--disable-avahi' '--disable-libbluray' '--disable-libcap' '--disable-libcec' '--enable-dvdcss' '--disable-dbus' '--disable-debug' '--disable-fishbmc' '--enable-gles' '--disable-goom' '--disable-joystick' '--disable-mid' '--disable-mysql' '--disable-nfs' '--disable-gl' '--disable-profiling' '--disable-projectm' '--disable-pulse' '--enable-rsxs' '--disable-rtmp' '--disable-samba' '--disable-ssh' '--disable-spectrum' '--enable-libusb' '--disable-gtest' '--disable-texturepacker' '--disable-upnp' '--disable-vaapi' '--disable-vdpau' '--enable-waveform' '--enable-webserver' '--disable-x11'

```

configure wie es econf aufruft (wenn ich in der Terminalausgabe zurück scrolle):

```

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=armv7a-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi --host=armv7a-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-dependency-tracking --disable-silent-rules --libdir=/usr/lib --docdir=/usr/share/doc/kodi-odroidc1-9999 --disable-ccache --disable-optimizations --with-ffmpeg=shared --enable-codec=amcodec --enable-alsa --disable-airplay --disable-avahi --disable-libbluray --disable-libcap --disable-libcec --enable-dvdcss --disable-dbus --disable-debug --disable-fishbmc --enable-gles --disable-goom --disable-joystick --disable-mid --disable-mysql --disable-nfs --disable-gl --disable-profiling --disable-projectm --disable-pulse --enable-rsxs --disable-rtmp --disable-samba --disable-ssh --disable-spectrum --enable-libusb --disable-gtest --disable-texturepacker --disable-upnp --disable-vaapi --disable-vdpau --enable-waveform --enable-webserver --disable-x11

```

configure so wie ich es manuell aufrufe:

```

--prefix=/usr --build=armv7a-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi --host=armv7a-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-dependency-tracking --disable-silent-rules --libdir=/usr/lib --docdir=/usr/share/doc/kodi-odroidc1-9999 --disable-ccache --disable-optimizations --with-ffmpeg=shared gl_cv_func_gettimeofday_clobber=no ac_cv_lib_bluetooth_hci_devid=no --enable-alsa --disable-airplay --disable-avahi --disable-libbluray --disable-libcap --disable-libcec --enable-dvdcss --disable-dbus --disable-debug --disable-fishbmc --enable-gles --disable-goom --disable-joystick --disable-mid --disable-mysql --disable-nfs --disable-gl --disable-profiling --disable-projectm --disable-pulse --enable-rsxs --disable-rtmp --disable-samba --disable-ssh --disable-spectrum --enable-libusb --disable-gtest --disable-texturepacker --disable-upnp --disable-vaapi --disable-vdpau --enable-waveform --enable-webserver --disable-x11 --enable-codec=amcodec 

```

dsiggi

----------

## dsiggi

Ich habe jetzt mal in die src_configure-Sektion direkt den ./configure-Befehl geschrieben.

Auch hier bricht configure ab. Manuell klappt es weiterhin.

dsiggi

----------

## Christian99

kompilierst du direkt auf deinem odroid oder crosscompilest du?

----------

## dsiggi

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> kompilierst du direkt auf deinem odroid oder crosscompilest du?

 

Hi,

direkt auf dem odroid.

dsiggi

----------

## Christian99

welches ebuild hast du denn genommen und verändert?

----------

## dsiggi

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> welches ebuild hast du denn genommen und verändert?

 

Hab das "kodi-9999.ebuild" genommen und abgeändert.

----------

## Christian99

soweit ich das sehe hast du ja auch noch weitere Änderungen gemacht. Möglicherweise gibt es da wechselwirkungen. deswegen würde ich mal vorschlagen, dass du das original-ebuild verwendest. Viele Änderungen kannst du auch über Variablen machen, ohne dass du das ebuild ändern musst.

```
EXTRA_ECONF="--enable-codec=amcodec" emerge -1 =kodi-9999::gentoo
```

fügt zum Beispiel --enable-codec=amcodec den configure aufruf hinzu, ohne das du das ebuild ändern musst. Permanent lässt dich das dann in /etc/portage/env bzw /etc/portage/package.env machen. Auch das git repository (was du ja in deinem ebuild geändert hast) lässt sich so ändern.  Aber dazu später mehr.

Probiere erst mal den Befehl von oben und und schau was passiert. Bei mir funktioneiert es nämlich so. (zumindest das Konfigurieren, ich hab ihm aber einfach nur eine leere header datei untergeschoben, da ich kein amcodec habe)

----------

## dsiggi

Hi,

ich hab das jetzt mal versucht wie du geschrieben hast.

Als erstes ist ./configure abgebrochen da "libdcadec" nicht gefunden wurde.

dcadec ist nicht im offiziellen portage-tree, darum hab ich mir schnell ein ebuild im Internet gesucht.

Nach dem dcadec dann installiert war lief es bis zum amcodec.

Dort bricht auch diese ebuild ab.

```

checking amcodec/codec_error.h usability... no

checking amcodec/codec_error.h presence... no

checking for amcodec/codec_error.h... no

configure: error: Could not find some required headers. Please see the README for your platform.

```

dsiggi

----------

## Christian99

dann poste bitte mal die build.log datei. die ist im work directory des build verzeichnisses zu finden. (am besten bei einem pasteservice, die ist sehr groß)

Und überprüfe bitte auch mal, ob die header datei wirklich in /usr/include ist. So langsam ist das ganze seltsam....

----------

## dsiggi

Hi,

hier ist die build.log: https://bpaste.net/show/3eaa3879d018

Hier mal die header:

```

odroid ~ # ls -l /usr/include/amcodec/

insgesamt 28

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  415 25. Okt 15:55 audio_priv.h

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 5652 25. Okt 15:55 codec.h

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1061 25. Okt 15:55 codec_error.h

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  422 25. Okt 15:55 codec_msg.h

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 5286 25. Okt 15:55 codec_type.h

```

Das ist ist das ebuild mit dem ich den amcodec installiert habe: https://github.com/tbe/odroidc1-overlay/blob/master/media-libs/aml-odroidc1/aml-odroidc1-9999.ebuild

dsiggi

----------

## Christian99

sorry, ich meinte nicht build.log, sondern config.log

----------

## dsiggi

Hier die config.log: https://bpaste.net/show/2c917095426d

```

conftest.c:139:33: fatal error: /usr/include/amcodec/codec_error.h: Permission denied

```

Hier liegt wohl das Problem. Die Datei hat aber, wie in meinem letzten Beitrag zu sehen, Leserechte für alle.

dsiggi

----------

## Christian99

hm, interessant. dann prüf doch mal, ob du die datei tatsächlich lesen kannst (cat) als normaler user. Das könnte vielleicht ein Problem mit dem dateisystem sein. Welches verwendest du denn? Und schau auch mal im dmesg nach, ob du da was entsprechendes findest.

----------

## dsiggi

Sehr mysteriös.

```

siggi@odroid /root $ cat /usr/include/amcodec/codec_error.h 

cat: /usr/include/amcodec/codec_error.h: Keine Berechtigung

siggi@odroid /root $ ls -l /usr/include/amcodec/

ls: Zugriff auf /usr/include/amcodec/codec.h nicht möglich: Keine Berechtigung

ls: Zugriff auf /usr/include/amcodec/audio_priv.h nicht möglich: Keine Berechtigung

ls: Zugriff auf /usr/include/amcodec/codec_msg.h nicht möglich: Keine Berechtigung

ls: Zugriff auf /usr/include/amcodec/codec_type.h nicht möglich: Keine Berechtigung

ls: Zugriff auf /usr/include/amcodec/codec_error.h nicht möglich: Keine Berechtigung

insgesamt 0

-????????? ? ? ? ?             ? audio_priv.h

-????????? ? ? ? ?             ? codec.h

-????????? ? ? ? ?             ? codec_error.h

-????????? ? ? ? ?             ? codec_msg.h

-????????? ? ? ? ?             ? codec_type.h

```

dsiggi

----------

## Christian99

welches dateisystem hast du denn da drauf, und findet sich was entsprechendes in dmesg?

du kannst auch mal probieren amcodec neu zu installieren, und schauen, obs dann wieder geht.

----------

## dsiggi

Hi,

das Dateisystem ist ext4

In dmesg ist nicht außergewöhnliches zu sehen.

```

odroid ~ # dmesg | grep -i ext4

[   11.801999] force enable DISCARD here for ext4 fs

[   11.846435] checked enable EXT4 DISCARD here

[   11.849042] EXT4-fs (sda2): mounting with "discard" option, but the device does not support discard

[   11.857019] EXT4-fs (sda2): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[   12.085819] dracut: Checking ext4: /dev/disk/by-uuid/5bb9ae64-c187-4f8d-8e99-c5aacf9c7e6b

[   12.308258] force enable DISCARD here for ext4 fs

[   12.326088] checked enable EXT4 DISCARD here

[   12.329367] EXT4-fs (sda2): mounting with "discard" option, but the device does not support discard

[   12.337328] EXT4-fs (sda2): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[   17.674814] EXT4-fs (sda2): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

```

```

odroid ~ # emerge -C aml-odroidc1

odroid ~ # su siggi

siggi@odroid ~ $ ls -l /usr/include/amcodec/

ls: Zugriff auf /usr/include/amcodec/ nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

siggi@odroid ~ $ exit

odroid ~ # emerge aml-odroidc1

odroid ~ # su siggi

siggi@odroid ~ $ ls -l /usr/include/amcodec/

ls: Zugriff auf /usr/include/amcodec/codec.h nicht möglich: Keine Berechtigung

ls: Zugriff auf /usr/include/amcodec/audio_priv.h nicht möglich: Keine Berechtigung

ls: Zugriff auf /usr/include/amcodec/codec_msg.h nicht möglich: Keine Berechtigung

ls: Zugriff auf /usr/include/amcodec/codec_type.h nicht möglich: Keine Berechtigung

ls: Zugriff auf /usr/include/amcodec/codec_error.h nicht möglich: Keine Berechtigung

insgesamt 0

-????????? ? ? ? ?             ? audio_priv.h

-????????? ? ? ? ?             ? codec.h

-????????? ? ? ? ?             ? codec_error.h

-????????? ? ? ? ?             ? codec_msg.h

-????????? ? ? ? ?             ? codec_type.h

```

dsiggi

----------

## Christian99

da weiß ich jetzt auch nicht weiter. Immerhin weißt du dass es nicht am ebuild liegt. Eventuell solltest du einen neuen thread aufmachen oder den Titel dieses Threads ändern.

----------

## dsiggi

Ich werde jetzt erstmal ein Backup vom System machen und die Platte neu formatieren.

Vielleicht geht es dann wieder. Sollte der Fehler weiterhin bestehen werde ich das System mal neu aufsetzen, hatte ja darin noch nichts gemacht außer versucht kodi zum laufen zu bekommen. Sollte also schnell gehen.

Wenn das Problem dann immer noch besteht kann die Fehlersuche hier weiter gehen.

Danke auf jeden Fall für deine Hilfe.

Gruß,

dsiggi

----------

## mv

 *dsiggi wrote:*   

> siggi@odroid /root $ ls -l /usr/include/amcodec/
> 
> ls: Zugriff auf /usr/include/amcodec/codec.h nicht möglich: Keine Berechtigung

 

Da sind die Berechtigungen für das Directory /usr/include/amcodec vermutlich falsch. Vermutlich 644 statt 755. "ls -ld /usr/include/amcodec" wird Dir mehr ausgeben, und "chmod 755 /usr/include/amcodec" (als root) wird die Sache vermutlich reparieren.

Wie die falschen Berechtigungen herkommen ist eine andere Frage: Vermutlich ist das Ebuild, das /usr/include/amcodec installiert hat, nicht korrekt.

Solange Du nicht nachweisbar Fehler im Filesystem selbst hast - und dafür gibt es im Moment keinen Hinweis - würde ich die Platte nicht neu aufsetzen.

----------

## dsiggi

 *mv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Da sind die Berechtigungen für das Directory /usr/include/amcodec vermutlich falsch. Vermutlich 644 statt 755. "ls -ld /usr/include/amcodec" wird Dir mehr ausgeben, und "chmod 755 /usr/include/amcodec" (als root) wird die Sache vermutlich reparieren.
> 
> Wie die falschen Berechtigungen herkommen ist eine andere Frage: Vermutlich ist das Ebuild, das /usr/include/amcodec installiert hat, nicht korrekt.
> ...

 

Hi,

super das war der Fehler.   :Very Happy: 

Das ebuild scheint in Ordnung zu sein. Das Problem liegt bei den Makefiles der sources.

```

...

install -m 0644 include -d $(DESTDIR)/usr/include/amcodec

install -m 0644 include/*.h $(DESTDIR)/usr/include/amcodec

install -m 0644 include/*.h $(DESTDIR)/usr/include

...

```

dsiggi

----------

